# Como arreglo mi soldador/cautín?



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 5, 2009)

hola  amigos.. 

bueno es asi.. mi soldador no calienta mas y solo tiene 2 meses de uso no diario. Eso me preocupa un poco porque lo uso ocasionalmente..

el tema es asi: estaba estañando una plaqueta de un flash estroboscopico y luego de terminar con mi trabajo (me llevo hacerlo 10 min), desenchufo el solador, y luego de 15 20 min lo volvi a enchufar, espere 5 min.. y nada.. no calento.. lo 

apague,
 lo enchufe en otro lugar porqe lo habia enchufado en una "zapatilla", y nada..  no se que puede llegar a ser.. :S :S :S  le cambie el enchufe 

asi que ese tampoco fue el problema, ya que repeti el procedimiento anterior..



gracias por su ayuda



saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 5, 2009)

Lo mas probable es que se te haya cortado el alambre del calefactor. Aunque antes de tirarlo conviene desarmar el mango para descartar cable cortado o mal contacto en el empalme con los alambres del calefactor. Despues comprate preferiblemente un Goot.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 5, 2009)

bueno esta bien.. primero: yo tengo un soldador con mango de madera una @#$%**% 

te calienta la mano en ves de soldar jajajaja..

segundo: que es un goost? o algo asi?

tercero: como ya te dije, mi mango es de madera y no puedo desarmarlo puedo llegar a ver dos cables que van por dentro del tubo metalico pero no se a donde se conectan.. 


gracias!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 5, 2009)

"goot" eso jaja qe es?


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 5, 2009)

Marca de heladeras no es, de ojotas tampoco...   De que trata este tema?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola.
Yo tengo uno de madera y si puede desajustarse.
Sólo sujeta al parte superior e inferior del mago de madera y gírolo (por supuesto para el lado correcto) y debe abrirse.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 5, 2009)

hola elaficionado.. les comento que ya solucion mi problemita.. no hacia contacto uno de los cables qe va a la resistencia ahora funciona a la perfeccion jaja  gracias por ayudarmee


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 5, 2009)

Yo tenía uno de esos de madera (Creo que fue el primero que tuve) que terminó con un fogonazo por el agujero del cable   


El Goot es para toda la vida, además no salen tan caros.




Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 6, 2009)

jajajaj      :-S

que  mall :-S

qe son los "goot"?


yo antes tenia uno de mango de plastico duro vieron? bueno como esos..


saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 6, 2009)

¿"Goot" es una marca japonesa de soldadores?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> ¿"Goot" es una marca japonesa de soldadores?



Si, es una marca japonesa de super-primer-nivel. Les adjunto una foto para que vean los míos. Los dos de arriba son GOOT (el de mas arriba es de 25W y el del medio es de 15W alta-aislación para soldar CMOS y microprocesadores sin problemas). El de más abajo no es GOOT sino que es de una marca argentina medio desconocida por mí: AJAX, es de 30W y un verdadero caño para soldar lo quele pongan. El unico problema es que no tiene punta cerámica como los otros, pero la que tiene es MUUUUYYYY buena.

Saludos!


----------



## neutron (Jul 6, 2009)

mas o menos que precio estan los goot? uno de 30w o 40w...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2009)

En la actualidad, no tengo ni idea por que los que puse son de 1994 o por ahí cerca y los compré en Chile. La ultima vez que pregunté en ALAMTEC División Instrumental, valía como $90 un GOOT de 30W con punta cerámica...pero eso fué en el 2005...
Fijate que ahora están los TAIYO, que son bastante buenos como los GOOT y valen...mas o menos lo mismo  , pero se consiguen en cualquier parte y hay muchos repuestos.

Saludos!


----------



## mcrven (Jul 6, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Marca de heladeras no es, de ojotas tampoco...   De que trata este tema?



Guarda pibe... No vaya a ser magia negra.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 6, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Fijate que ahora están los TAIYO, que son bastante buenos como los GOOT y valen...mas o menos lo mismo  , pero se consiguen en cualquier parte y hay muchos repuestos.


No es casualidad, la pagina web de Taiyo es:  http://www.goot.co.jp/e/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2009)

Ooooppppssss! Que grande don Eduardo...
Nunca había buscado la página de TAIYO...y mirá vos...son los mismos chabones...
De todas formas, los TAIYO no tienen la misma terminación que los GOOT (bue...pero los goot que yo tengo son muy viejos...tal vez todos vengan así ahora...)

Saludos!


----------



## herx_goth (Jul 6, 2009)

comprese otro...  

no esta mas de 5 $$


----------



## algp (Jul 6, 2009)

Yo siempre he usado cautil marca Weller de 25W, y me ha durado años sin problema. Los economicos me han durado una semana a veces.

Alguna vez puse en el borde de una ventana un cautil weller para que se enfrie, logicamente estaba caliente...  se cayo accidentalmente al piso ( desde un segundo piso ) y no le paso nada.

Mas aun, con frecuencia acostumbro sacudir el cautil golpeandolo suavemente en la mesa, para que la soldadura sobrante se caiga de la punta del cautil.

Los Weller no tienen ningun problema con esa practica mia. Otros cautiles economicos e incluso otros no tan economicos ( creo que incluso un goot expiro de esa forma, no recuerdo bien ) mueren rapidamente con esa costumbre.

Suerte.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 6, 2009)

Me compré un soldador de 8€ hace poco y me ha durado una semana.
Era mi primer soldador medio-decente (imagínense como eran los anteriores).

Y yo no veo la diferencia entre 8 y 80.

Además no sé que ventaja tiene la punta cerámica. Nunca he tenido el placer de probarlos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 6, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Además no sé que ventaja tiene la punta cerámica. Nunca he tenido el placer de probarlos.



yo tambien desconozco eso jaja


la  punta de que material es mjor?


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 7, 2009)

Si quieren soldadores Goot a buen precio, el otro día ví un par en Mercadolibre económicos. Este está no muy caro (25 dolares): _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-54663889-soldador-goot-doble-temperatura-3060-watts-punta-ceramica-_JM_



			
				elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Y yo no veo la diferencia entre 8 y 80.
> 
> Además no sé que ventaja tiene la punta cerámica. Nunca he tenido el placer de probarlos.



Es como si alguien te pregunta: ¿Qué diferencia hay entre $%&·% con preservativo o sin? (Hablando de cantidad de placer ), no hay comparación  

Es distinto, la punta cerámica siempre está bien estañada, no se gasta, está siempre limpia, y cuando tiene un poquito de escoria se limpia con cualquier cosa... No se compara.
En mi opinión (y creo que casi todo el foro me acompaña), la punta cerámica es lejos la mejor.


*algp:* De onda, pero hacer eso con el soldador es una estupidés (Perdoná la palabra, pero es la verdad). Eso no se les hace a los soldadores, la verdad me sorprende que te pueda llegar a durar alguno


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 7, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> *algp:* De onda, pero hacer eso con el soldador es una estupidés (Perdoná la palabra, pero es la verdad). Eso no se les hace a los soldadores, la verdad me sorprende que te pueda llegar a durar alguno



DRIX, sabés que he visto mucha gente que hace lo mismo? Tengo un amigo que es un maestro soldando cosas, y cuando quiere sacar el estaño que sobra, golpea la mano con la que sostiene el soldador sobre la mesa y pufff...queda limpio. Pero le conozco soldadores que tienen como 20 años y todos, absolutamente todos, está como nuevos...los sacuda o nó. El unico que se que se le rompió fue un GOOT como el de arriba de la foto, pero el salame lo ponía en un soporte de los normales cuando no lo usaba, y esos estan diseñados para colgar del ganchito que tienen...se le calentaron los cosos donde enroscan los tornillos y adiós...

Saludos!


----------



## algp (Jul 7, 2009)

> *algp:* De onda, pero hacer eso con el soldador es una estupidés (Perdoná la palabra, pero es la verdad). Eso no se les hace a los soldadores, la verdad me sorprende que te pueda llegar a durar alguno


Es mas rapido un ligero golpecito que usar un trapo humedo o algo asi para sacar la soldadura sobrante. Y como dije antes.... con cautiles marca Weller lo he hecho siempre y NUNCA me han fallado. Nunca me he encontrado con que la resistencia no calentaba mas.

Asi que pienso seguir haciendolo....     con mi cautil weller logicamente !

Solo hay un punto con el que hay que tener un minimo de cuidado con el cautil weller: La punta ( intercambiable como de costumbre ) no va sujeta con un tornillo lateral, sino que es roscada y se "atornilla" en el cuerpo del cautil. Es recomendable ocasionalmente aflojar la punta ( estando frio claro ), limpiar y aplicar un minimo de grasa grafitada en la rosca. Si no se hace eso nunca puede ocurrir que la punta se quede bloqueada haciendo muy dificil el cambio de punta.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 7, 2009)

Me gustaría tener un soldador bueno, pero no me llega la pasta...  

...Y si cojo un soldador de los chinos y le pongo una punta cerámica?


----------



## fernandob (Jul 7, 2009)

son increibles,   veinti y pico respuestas y el soldador no se lo arreglaron.........y ahora estan hablando de si la limpian con un trapito o si la sacunden luego de usarla        
y el osciloscopio que no se que quiere hacerle a un chino     
son unos chanchos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 7, 2009)

Solo voy a decir una cosa sobre los soldadores:

Son resistencias, calientan, al calentar aumentan su resistencia, al aumentar la resistencia se queman.

Lo primero que podes hacer es buscar una plancha vieja, sacar la resistencia, usar solo la chapa de abajo (la que plancha) y el bimetal, luego utilizas ese sistemita como un corte automatico por temperatura.

más alla de eso y si de soldadores buenos hablamos, no hay buenos o malos, hay caros y baratos.

en mi caso particular he comprado de los caros y duraron menos que los nacionales de $10.

Además te cuento que yo sólo utilizo soldadores de 100 Watts, nada de pavadas, calientan rapido, no t dejan soldaduras frias. son bárbaros.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 7, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Además te cuento que yo sólo utilizo soldadores de 100 Watts, nada de pavadas, calientan rapido, no t dejan soldaduras frias. son bárbaros.


asi es facil dessoldar, con que lo amenaces al componente se sale solo de la placa..


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 7, 2009)

Yo lo que hago es como "sacudirlo" pero en el aire al soldador para sacarle el estaño, pero jamás se me ocurriría hacer eso contra una superficie para que golpee... Igual con un trapito humedo (punta barata) o las esponjitas esas amarillas que traen todas las bases (punta cerámica) queda siempre mucho más limpio (porque además le sacan bien la escoria).

*elosciloscopio:* Vas a tener una buena punta, pero la resistencia del soldador ya de por sí es mala y propensa a quemarse facilmente, además muchos soldadores baratos te queman en el mango 
Un soldador barato con punta cerámica debe salir la mitad que un Goot... Yo iría por el Goot.

*Dj Draco:* Te quiero ver soldando un SMD de 200 o 300 patas con un soldador de 100w  
Yo uso un Goot de 20/80w y un par de 35/40w más económicos para llevar por ahí y con puntas de diferentes formas..
El Goot tiene facil 10 años sin cambiarle ni un repuesto.


PD: Fernando, dijo el muchacho que creó el post que ya lo habia solucionado 




Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 7, 2009)

si es verdad ya lo solucione jjajajaja


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 7, 2009)

La gracia es que si mientras estás soldando se acerca a ti algún bichito le das con el cautin


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 7, 2009)

jajajajajjaja


----------



## eduardo.eca (Jul 7, 2009)

Se debe tener mucho cuidado con los soldadores. Pues en cierta ocasión, cuando apenas era un novato (tenia como 14 años) me vendieron uno a un precio demasiado bueno,  lo raro era que ni marca tenia. Cuando lo enchufe para soldar ciertos elementos, BOOOMMMMMM! el soldador desgraciado hizo un gran corto....desde ese dia quede traumado con los soldadores "sin marca"...


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yo tambien he usado Weller sin problemas.... todos mis cautines han durado años, pero si me dejaron con la duda de las puntas de ceramica.... son mejores que una punta metalica estandar?

Una marca que me gustaria probar es hakko.... alguien la ha usado?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 8, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ....yo sólo utilizo soldadores de 100 Watts, nada de pavadas, calientan rapido, no t dejan soldaduras frias. son bárbaros.



Sii, y como se te vaya la mano olvidate de vivir


----------



## AlexanderCoreas (Sep 16, 2009)

El otro día mi hermano estaba construyendo un simulador de distorsión, para guitarra; y mientras soldaba con el cautín, este al parecer hizo corto; y le quitamos los tornillos, lo abrimos y vimos que solo tiene Dos Lineas, supongo que + y - , la parte donde va la punta es hueca, y parece que tiene un papel o algo así adentro, pero ahora no sabemos como conectarlo de nuevo para que funcione. Alguien me podría decir que tengo que hacer??

Gracias, Saludos!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 16, 2009)

Si vistes las 2 lineas de alimentacion del cautín y NO notastes que estuviesen cortadas, hay pocas posibilidades de salvarlo. Los cortos en los cautines de baja calida son muy comunes, y mas en la linea que se emplea para unir la bobina calentadora con el cable de red, esta union es muy inestable y puede causar los sintomas que describes.
Parece que lo que te pasó a ti es que la bobina se fundío. A menos que revises bien la union que mencione arriba.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 17, 2009)

Coincido con tacotomon.... lo mas simple es tirar el cautin y comprar otro si es de baja calidad o comprar el elemento termico y cambiarlo si el cautin es de buena calidad...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2009)

Coincido con las opiniones anteriores, el soldador (Cautin) es después del cerebro y las manos la herramienta mas empleada en electrónica, así que invertir en un soldador de buena calidad no será un desperdicio.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/herramienta-mas-importante-electronico-23054/


----------



## AlexanderCoreas (Sep 17, 2009)

Eeeeeeehhhhhh, bueno MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS, por contestar tan rápido y todos ustedes, en serio muchas gracias por prestarme su tiempo. Bueno, con el cautín tengo las dos líneas de alimentación fuera y según lo que me dicen solo queda tirarlo. Gracias, de nuevo. 

PD. Donde puedo publicar un tema, sobre un Teclado CASIO, que no enciende??


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 17, 2009)

AlexanderCoreas dijo:
			
		

> El otro día mi hermano estaba construyendo un simulador de distorsión, para guitarra; y mientras soldaba con el cautín, este al parecer hizo corto; y le quitamos los tornillos, lo abrimos y vimos que solo tiene Dos Lineas, supongo que + y - , la parte donde va la punta es hueca, y parece que tiene un papel o algo así adentro, pero ahora no sabemos como conectarlo de nuevo para que funcione. Alguien me podría decir que tengo que hacer??
> 
> Gracias, Saludos!![/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 17, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Si vistes las 2 lineas de alimentacion del cautín y NO notastes que estuviesen cortadas, hay pocas posibilidades de salvarlo. Los cortos en los cautines de baja calida son muy comunes, y mas en la linea que se emplea para unir la bobina calentadora con el cable de red, esta union es muy inestable y puede causar los sintomas que describes.
> Parece que lo que te pasó a ti es que la bobina se fundío. A menos que revises bien la union que mencione arriba.
> 
> Saludos!!!



 Por que mejor en lugar de tirarme semejante tesis sobre el cautín nomas no puse "Tiralo a la basura e invierte en uno de calidad!!!"


Saludos!!!


----------



## mikesoft (Dic 26, 2009)

Hola,

Primero que nada quiero decir que no soy ningún experto en electrónica, y mi experiencia se basa en desarmar dispositivos electrónicos (dañándolos en el proceso ) y cosas así.

Pues resulta que hoy me compré (por fin) un cautín que bastante que lo necesitaba. Me gusta mucho arreglar las cosas que se me dañan y está dentro de mis posiblidades arreglar, como audífonos, cables, conectores, etc. En este caso, necesitaba arreglar un cable del iPod para el carro, soldando algunos cablecitos que se habían soltado.

Bueno, sin previa experiencia con el cautín comencé a soldar y todo perfecto, pero explicaré paso a paso todo lo que sucedió. Es un cautín tipo lapiz.

Primero lo conecté, tenía a la mano mi rollo de soldadura (supongo que es estaño que es de composición 60/40), y los cables a soldar. Enseguida, el cautín empezó a calentar y al rato, comenzó a botar humo por los orificios que tiene en el cuerpo, pienso que es normal y que para eso son los orificios, asi que proseguí entonces a soldar. Esperé que se calentara la punta lo suficiente y pude soldar sin problemas 2 de los 6 cablecitos que tengo que reparar. Dada mi poca experiencia soldando, me quemé un poco en la mano aunque no presté mucha atención a eso y continué soldando el siguiente cable, pero noté que ya la punta estaba enfriándose al punto de que no derretía la soldadura... llevaba como 10 minutos conectado y sucedió eso. Lo desconecté un rato y luego de 20 minutos intenté conectarlo de nuevo para seguir trabajando, pero el cautín no calentó mas. Puedo sentir que luego de un rato apagado, el cuerpo y la punta se enfrían bastante, y al conectarlo se calientan un poco, pero muy muy poco, tan sólo te das cuenta que ya no está tan frio como antes.. pero obviamente no será suficiente para soldar.

He revisado todo, traté de mover la punta (es ajustable con tornillos), incluso abrí el cautin para ver los cables que tiene por dentro, y por lo que puedo ver todo está en orden (los que van al tomacorriente), lo único es que no puedo revisar la conexión con el cuerpo metálico como tal porque está muy oscuro, no se puede ver, y supongo que ahí estará el problema, lo que no entiendo es cómo se pudo dañar si es nuevo! Yo me supongo que calentó demasiado y de alguna manera se soltó algún cable por dentro.. pero eso lo digo ya que no se como funciona el cautín, pero no veo otra explicación.

Y esa es la situación, mañana lo regreso al lugar donde lo compré a ver que me dicen, pero si me pueden ayudar por aquí, a ver si hay algo que pueda hacer se los agradezco. O diganme si definitivamente está dañado y/o si se puede arreglar, en tal caso lo haría yo mismo ya que se ve que es un sistema sencillo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 26, 2009)

Debe haber venido fallado. Andá donde te lo vendieron y devolvelo o cambialo.

Los orificios no son para que eche humo  son para que "respiren" las conexiones que van del cuerpo del soldador hacia la resistencia.


PD: 60w es mucho para electrónica (sobretodo para iniciarse). Te recomiendo que uses un soldador de 25w más o menos.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 26, 2009)

30-40 watts es lo que recomiendo. Pero cuando compres comprá una herramienta decente, no esos de dos dólares que no duran ni un día.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 26, 2009)

Hola.

Un cautín es una resistencia, con el multímetro mide la resistencia, colocas la puntas del ohmímetro (usa la escala de 2K) en las puntas del enchufe.
Si no te da ninguna medida, verifica la continuidad del corcón que está unido al enchufe.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mikesoft (Dic 27, 2009)

Supuse que si era de mala calidad y si, fue muy económico.. pero pensé que por lo menos me duraría 1 semana!

Ya mañana voy a la ferretería donde lo compré, de todas maneras, aún si me lo cambian voy a conseguirme otro de mejor calidad ya que necesito un buen cautin para arreglar todos los cables dañados que tengo y la parte electronica de la guitarra.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------



## arturo22 (Jul 14, 2010)

buenas tengo un cautin de  40w que empleo  en pocas ocasiones y solo para desoldar pizas, la ultima ves que lo use fue la semana pasada, hoy en la mañana cuando iba  desmontar  unos diodos de una placa  vieja me doy cuenta que el cautin no calentaba, decidí abrirlo y adentro de el encontré  dos alambres finos  recubiertos de una malla, no en en realidad si estos dos alambre formaban uno solo anteriormente ni como se conectaban al tubo que porta la punta del soldador, se puede reparar el cautin sin comprar  ese alambre  y si tengo que comprar un calefactor nuevo como se cambia  y  de q forma se conecta al portador de la punta de solar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2010)

Por el precio de un cautín, yo no me preocuparía en reparar ese, y compraría uno nuevo.


----------



## arturo22 (Jul 14, 2010)

si lo se peo es que  lo quiero para sacar piezas tengo unos 4 ups con el micro dañado  y quisiera sacar
los conectores del transformador los diodos  cristales reles etc ademas sicompro uno nuevo y ocurre lo mismo como lo arreglo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2010)

Comprate un goot que no se queman jamás !

saludos !


----------



## Selkir (Ene 17, 2011)

Bueno, resulta que hace un rato he ido a soldar unos cables y e he encontrado con que mi soldador no calienta nada. Es un JBC 30S.
Lo he abierto pero no puedo acceder a la resistencia para ver si se ha cortado el cable o a que. ¿Alguien sabe como se puede abrir este soldador?
La verdad que me hace falta lo antes posible ya que tengo que entregar un pedido de cables lo antes posible :-S

Adjunto también una imagen de como ha quedado la punta después de unos 3 años de uso. La punta es una JBC R-05D (el código a quedado prácticamente borrado XD ). Todo lo que se ve así negro es como hierro quemado que ha caído de dentro de la punta, y esa separación tan grande es por todo lo que ha caído de dentro, ya que cuando era nueva la separación era mucho menor.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 17, 2011)

rodrigo_6 dijo:


> yo tambien desconozco eso jaja
> 
> 
> la  punta de que material es mjor?



Son de lo mejores para soldar son livianos y delgados, la punat es normal, el problema se dañan FACILISIMO  inclusive los GOOT que son recaros, yo los compraba a unos 20 dolares y los goot a 70 dolares pero no valen la pena, de la marca GOOT uso los desoldadores y son de los mejor, venia toda la linea para soldar antes ( pero aca en Colombia ya no se consiguen mas)


----------



## Selkir (Ene 17, 2011)

Pues si me tengo que comprar otro soldador prefiero invertir un poco y comprar algo mejor.
Cuando estaba de practicas en el IBV usaba unas estaciones de soldadura digitales de la marca JBC, la verdad que me gustaba mucho ya que era muy cómoda para soldar, las puntas se cambiaban enseguida (no hacia falta esperar a que se enfriase), calentaba enseguida, el lápiz muy cómodo, etc. El echo de querer comprarme una de estas es porque suelo soldar bastantes cables de audio (soldé cables de todo tipo con la digital y era una pasada) y en breve espero empezar con un pequeño negocio, en el cual voy a usar bastante el soldador.
He estado mirando algunos modelos tipo la JBC BD2BA.
¿Me recomendais este tipo de estación? ¿Qué modelo valdría la pena adquirir?


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

Yo tengo un soldador Zubi-Ola de 25W, puntas intercambiables para pirografía y otras cosas. Buenísimo, para mi. Alguien los conoce? Que opinión les merece.


----------



## maezca (Jun 24, 2011)

el mio dejo de andar ayer lo estaba usando  y depronto no fundia mas el estaño.. lo desarme y estaban bien los empalmes mido la continuidad de la resistencia y tambien su resistencia con el tester en el valor mas alto y me marca infinito.. se habra cortado la resistencia? y se puede arreglar o no vale la pena?


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Jun 24, 2011)

La durabilidad de un cautin esta fuertemente relacionada con la eficiencia del Extractor de Soldaduras y para lograr mas eficiencia en un extractor,sugiero lo sgte.:
Desde un "Chupon" de 01 Fly-Back en desuso,cortar su extremo cilindrico que recubre el cable H.V. e insertarlo como un cobertor en la punta original del extractor de soldaduras.Su tamaño debera ser recortado segun pruebas de "Ensayo y Error",pero,siempre esta "cobertura debiera exceder en 01cm.o menos.Las caract.de este improvisado"cobertor"de silicona y su flexibilidad implicita haran de cualquier extractor una herramienta mucho mas eficiente.-


----------



## pablobddlu (Jul 21, 2011)

Se trata de un buen soldador al cual no me gustaría tener que tirarlo a la basura.

No se cuál pudo haber sido el problema. Al desarmarlo y comprobar continuidad en los cables y medir tensiones no encontre nada raro.

Adjunto las fotos de dicho soldador, hasta donde medí llegan 220v donde se indica en la figura, luego no se como deberia responder el soldador.

Quisiera saber si existe algún tipo de repuesto o alguna solución casera para poder repararlo. Gracias! Saludos!


----------



## ANNERIS (Jul 21, 2011)

Capaz ya no den mas los filamentos que contiene... por eso llegan 220v hasta lo marcado pero no hace un incremento de temperatura....


----------



## elgriego (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola pablobddlu,mide continuidad la resistencia ?de no ses asi ,vas a tener que cambiar el calefactor.

Saludos.


----------



## phavlo (Jul 21, 2011)

Lo mas probable es que se haya quemado la resistencia calefactora, como te han comentado antes.. una duda que me quedo al ver las imágenes. para que es el pulsador rojo ?


----------



## pablobddlu (Jul 21, 2011)

Les adjunto una imagen de como creo que es el circuito, tal vez me equivoque...







Bien, en los puntos azules al medir continuidad me marca 600Ω y al presionar el pulsador me marca 000Ω, evidentemente el pulsador sería para aumentar la potencia del soldador

Ahora en los puntos rojos, fué donde medí 220v, no hay continuidad entre esos puntos, pero tampoco la hay en un soldador del mismo tipo funcionando, ya que en el trabajo hay varios de ese tipo.

Otra duda es si dentro de lo que parece un material plástico existe solo un alambre como lo conecte en la figura de forma punteada.

Voy a seguir probando con el soldador que funciona a ver si encuentro alguna diferencia... gracias por las respuestas... saludos!!!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 21, 2011)

Mediste continuidad en la resistencia? de nada sirve que llegen los 220 hasta los extremos del calefactor si este esta cortado.
Que marca es? los calefactroes se consiguen con facilidad al menos aqui tanto para los de marca como paa los otros


----------



## dmartin (Jul 21, 2011)

como andas pandacba, en cualquier local de electronica se puede conseguir el calefactor?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 22, 2011)

En la mayoria, al ig igual que las puntas de los "baratos" me ha pasado cambiar el calefactor y que me dure más que el original


----------



## pablobddlu (Jul 22, 2011)

Misterio resuelto, efectivamente no hay continuidad en la resistencia del calefactor, o sea que esta abierto el circuito, ahora... por que tampoco habia medido continuidad en el soldador que si andaba? porque utilice una escala muy baja para medir resistencias, probando con otro soldador la resistencia del calefactor es aproximadamente de 1500Ω.

Ahora me resta conseguir el repuesto y probar


----------



## elchicharito (Jul 22, 2011)

POSIBLE SOLUCION:

Conectalo Directo a la CA y salteate si trae un circuito para verificar si es eso. ahi donde lo desarmastes checate la continuidad desde las clavijas hasta donde llega el cable soldado al precalentador. lo mas serca que puedas.

y si hay continuidad en los dos cables. y si tu cautin no calienta pues ya valio la resistencia o el calefactor  interno.

 muchas veces se desoldan desde la orilla donde llegan los cables al calefactor y puedes tratar de volverlo a soldar...

si no pues a ponerle otro calefactor


----------



## jmgm (Ago 15, 2011)

me ocurrio lo siguiente, estando un dia de compras en un almacen de los chinos vi un soldador con una punta bastante fina ideal para soldar integrados ( yo tenia otro soldador viejo con una punta que parece un destornillador plano) y tambien incluida una chapa metalica que al levantarle una lengueta se convertia en un soporte para el soldador,su precio era ridiculo asi que me lo compre. Paso poco mas de 1 mes y estrene dicho soldador,soldando unas piezas me di cuenta que en la punta de soldador saltaban chispas,parecia una ascua de un brasero,pasada 1 hora se quedo sin punta,se habia desintegrado. Como fue posible? jamas vi algo asi. Por que le paso esto a la punta del soldador? a alguien le paso algo asi?


----------



## Electronec (Ago 15, 2011)

Materiales fraudulentos, de pésima calidad, sin garantias y lo peor de todo, inseguros.

Estamos artos de ver en las noticias, la cantida de mercancia que es decomisda por la policia provenientes de China. 
En estas tiendas, ni papel para WC con que menos herramientas.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 15, 2011)

Si, cuando sucede este problema se destruye la punta, es una mala aislacion en el calefactor, que convierte tu cautin en una soldadora por arco. Lo ideal es comprar los que tienen ceramica en su construccion .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 15, 2011)

claro, me gustan las puntas de cobre pero cuando la resistencia esta cubierta en cerámica,

son más grandes, más pesados, pero mucho más seguros y duraderos...

además sólo uso soldadores de 100W...y el soporte es en realidad (no se si alguien más invento esto) un bimetal de plancha colocado en la mesa de trabajo, y listo...corta automáticamente cuando está caliente y arranca cuando se va enfriando...


----------



## jmgm (Ago 17, 2011)

y como se si la punta es ceramica? en que se diferencia por ejemplo uno de 40w de punta ceramica a otro de 40w que no es ceramica? Cuando estudiaba electronica (alla por el 97) en los talleres de practicas teniamos unos soldadores con el mango rojo y blanco,eran unos JBC .esos tienen la punta ceramica? deberian ser buenos porque llebavan años funcionando y no eran precisamente baratos


----------



## Electronec (Ago 17, 2011)

jmgm dijo:


> y como se si la punta es ceramica? en que se diferencia por ejemplo uno de 40w de punta ceramica a otro de 40w que no es ceramica? Cuando estudiaba electronica (alla por el 97) en los talleres de practicas teniamos unos soldadores con el mango rojo y blanco,eran unos JBC .esos tienen la punta ceramica? deberian ser buenos porque llebavan años funcionando y no eran precisamente baratos



No son cerámicas creo, fíjate en esta hoja técnica: http://descargas.cetronic.es/PUNTASJBC.pdf

Yo llevo como 20 Años con el mismo JBC de 30W y unas 4 puntas gastadas.
Por unos 20 euros tienes uno con punta y las puntas de recambio oscilan entre 7 y 9 +/-.

Saludos.


----------



## jmgm (Ago 17, 2011)

por aqui valen un poco mas,pero bueno,ese sera el proximo que compre,a la larga sale mejor que los de los chinos je je. gracias


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 19, 2011)

Tengo un FullEnergy de 30 watts, el problema es que de BESTIA se ve que apreté fuerte y ahora se mueve (no se como se llama) la parte donde está la punta, la resistencia, o sea la parte metálica. Qué le puedo poner para que no se mueva cuando sueldo??? Le cambié los tornillos porque estaban re zafados por unos más grandes e hice macana porque se rompió un borde pero lo apreto, empujo, lo abrí para ver si lo podía trabar y ni bola no puedo. Alguien tiene una solución sencilla además demandarme a comprar otro? Saludos!


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Sep 19, 2011)

Compra otro, aunque suene duro es la mejor solucion, despues de esos accidentes nunca quedan bien, a veces es mejor cambiarlo por otro antes que echar perder una placa


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 19, 2011)

igual lo uso solo para desoldar así que cualquier solución vale. Todavía no tengo ahorro suficiente para andar comprando el ácido, las placas y no se si con el taladro que tengo lo puedo hacer así que no te preocupes por las placas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 19, 2011)

ponle una chapita para que ajuste la punta ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## mcrven (Sep 19, 2011)

Tu problema luce ser puramente mecánico. Pero, desde luego que es una molestia enorme trabajar con un instrumento dañado.
Sigue las instrucciones del REY y si no te resulta y, con mucho pesar, RIP.
A la larga, resultará más económico, tanto en lo anímico como en el bolsillo.

Saludos:


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 20, 2011)

le crucé un alambre por entre los agujeritos y la base. Se mueve pero muy poquito! Gracias! Cuando tenga plata me compro este: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-121904065-soldador-goot-tq95-20200w-_JM_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 20, 2011)

pone 50 pesos mas y comprate este a $ 249 ,i_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-121904065-soldador-goot-tq95-20200w-_JM_





http://www.electro-tools.com.ar/?Contenido=DetalleProducto&Id=343
ESTACION DE SOLDADO ANTIESTATICA HONY HY-936 ESD ,no se que costara el envio


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 21, 2011)

Buenas colegas y disculpen si este tema no va acá pero es que no encontre otro lugar en donde ubicarlo. Tengo un soldador de estaño o "cautin" marca zurich con una potencia de 40 Watts, igual a este 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




resulta que estaba soldando y de pronto hizo una pequeña chispa en su interior y dejó de funcionar, lo desarmé y me encontre con los dos cables de alimentación que va al hilo que calefacciona el soldador sueltos, estos tienen una especie de pequeño tubito cerámico, en donde salen 2 cables pero no se como se conectarán.

No sabria si lo podria arreglar o directamente me compro uno nuevo. Saludos

PD: es la foto más grande que pude encontrar


----------



## zopilote (Sep 21, 2011)

Nesecitas postear alguna foto o dibujo, por que  nadie es capaz de recomendarte algo que no vea.


----------



## chuu (Nov 23, 2012)

hola tengo un problema con mi cauitin es de estacion con control de temperatura es de buena calidad, el problema es que dejo de calentar, yo creia q era la punta pero noo porque se la cambie y sigue igual no se si tenga algun problema el elemento termico y no se como revisarla si alguien sabe como revisar o como darse cuenta que el elemento termico no funciona podrian decirmelo porfavor... gracias espero respuesta...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2012)

chuu dijo:
			
		

> hola tengo un problema con mi cauitin es de estacion con control de temperatura es de buena calidad, el problema es que dejo de calentar, yo creia q era la punta pero noo porque se la cambie y sigue igual no se si tenga algun problema el elemento termico y no se como revisarla si alguien sabe como revisar o como darse cuenta que el elemento termico no funciona podrian decirmelo porfavor... gracias espero respuesta...



Averigua que cables llevan alimentación a la punta calefactora y mide resistencia con el multímetro.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 23, 2012)

me paso algo similar,con mi estación ,tiene un mosfet y la falla era que se abrió la r del mosfet que entrega tensión al soldador,


----------



## ivan7476 (Ene 16, 2014)

Hola

Mi cautin de base me lo compro mi papá pero todo iva perfecto hasta el año y cuatro meses, a solo 5 meses de que se agotara la garantía y resulto que un dia sacó el cautin del cajón donde lo guardo y lo conecto y enciendo ya con su led encendido espero los 3 minutos que es el tiempo habitual para usarlo, ya que esta caliente lo uso para reparar un cable y funciona igual que siempre, después ya acabando lo apago, desenchufo y espero a que se enfrie, lo guardo de nuevo en el cajón y como a los 3 o 4 dias lo vuelvo a usar para reparar un circuito y ya que había transcurrido unos 5 minutos lo saco de su base para usarlo y sin darme cuenta no tenia calor alguno entonces ya a punto de empezar a soldar cuando me doy cuenta de que no calentó, se me hizo algo extraño pero no le tome importancia al plazo de media hora seguía sin calentar entonces desidi desarmar el lápiz y ver la resistencia todo parecía estar en muy buenas condiciones pero pensé que la falla era en una parte del cable probe continuidad de punto a tunto (base-lapiz) y todo estaba muy bien me dio continuidad en los 3 cables y sin ningún problema, (*todo esto lo realice con el cautin desenchufado*) y después de un rato de pensar que es el problema revise la carga eléctrica que llega al lápiz (*ESTO NO SE DEBE DE HACER BAJO NINGUNA CIRCUNSTANCIA SIN LA SUPERVICION DE UN PROFECIONAL POR RIEZGO A UNA DESCARGA ELECTRICA O CHOQUE ELECTRICO, YO POR MI PARTE AUN PARA ESTA TAREA SENCILLA UTILICE EQUIPO MUY ESPECIAL PARA USO DE ELECTRICIDAD*) y tome lecturas de la corriente eléctrica pero no mostraba ningún defecto solo marcaba lo normal que es como carga máxima 126v y minima de alrededor de 20v asi que supongo que es la resistencia pero debido al poco espacio y tiempo que tengo no puedo desarmarlo de nuevo por ahora, como puedo reemplazar la resistencia sin comprarla osea hacerla casera almenos, no soy tacaño pero estoy algo recortado de presupuesto y no puedo comprarla por ahora, pero Gracias por su ayuda de antemano. ...


----------



## R-Mario (Ene 16, 2014)

Zass, mejor ve ahorrando, las resistencias de calefaccion no se es facil repararlas, y aunque lo logres en mucho para lo que vale.

En ultima tendrias que destapar y unir donde se trozo.

Naaa mejor compra el repuesto


----------



## ivan7476 (Ene 17, 2014)

jajajajaja esta bien muchas gracias creo que si la comprare jajaja


----------



## Kowaky (Ene 17, 2014)

ivan7476 dijo:


> jajajajaja esta bien muchas gracias creo que si la comprare jajaja


 


@ivan7476, eso pasa por usarlo y guardarlo en un cajon, naaa es broma, lo que pasa es muchas veces se dejan un prolongado tiempo encendidos, si uno quiere que algo dure hay que cuidarlo, todo aparato resistivo de poder, se debe refrescar es decir no tenerlo encendido mucho tiempo, a menos que este tenga una Station regulable y se use a bajo poder, pero igual hay que usarlo cierto determinado de tiempo, porque si la resistencia es medio china que no soporta muchos Wat, cada vez que se usa esta se va debilitando, poco a poco el aislante termino también se va desintegrando en ciertos puntos y paoooo se revienta, lo mejor es tener un buen cautín, porque por mis manos han muerto muchos cautines, y tengo uno que me ha durado muchos años y para sorpresa no es Chino es un Cautin Aleman este lleva mas de 5 años dándole & dándole y aun calienta como el , pero la verdad lo cuido mucho porque este me costo un buen dinero.


----------



## ivan7476 (Ene 17, 2014)

jajajajajaja okokok 
este cautin si es de base con tension regulable y como dice tambien calentaba muy bien hasta unos 450 grados
si, si lo medi jajajajaja
bueno gracias por sus respuestas creo que tengo que pensar si lo reparo, o me compro otro, o simplemente cambio la resistencia y ahora la cuido mas, porque para ser honesto aveces me dormia a altas horas de la noche solo soldando y luego se quedaba el cautin activo pero en su base como hasta por 2 o 3 horas continuas a todo lo que da jajajaja


----------



## HUKE02 (Jul 30, 2015)

Tengo un problema con unos de mis cutines... usaba uno que tenia una pera y se le podia colocar una punta muy fina para trabajar en espacios muy reducidos y de un momento a otro este dejo de calentar... al abrirlo note de inmediato que el alambre que esta enrrollado sobre el nucleo estaba roto pero al manupularlo veo como se quebro un pequeño laminado que va debajo de este enrrollado... mi pregunta es habra un problema si este laminado no esta presente en el area o borde donde se unia la resistencia con el nucleo del cautin...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 30, 2015)

los cautines no son caros por que mejor no compras otro

almenos que sea de estacion que si vale la pena repararlos , esos cautines de estacion si venden las resistencias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2015)

*Comprá una resistencia nueva* , se venden sueltas , sin esa mica , puede explotar , puede electrificarse la punta y te podés quedar pegado


----------



## HUKE02 (Jul 30, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Comprá una resistencia nueva* , se venden sueltas , sin esa mica , puede explotar , puede electrificarse la punta y te podés quedar pegado
> 
> Como siempre muy sabios sus comentarios... la seguridad antes que todo... mejor compro otro.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 30, 2015)

Y en el caso de que no te quedes pegado,la fuga de voltage,seguramente destruira cualquier cosa que quieras soldar ,sobre todo los ci y fets.

Saludos.


----------



## svartahrid (Oct 4, 2017)

Buenas, hace poco compré un soldador común de 60W. Me dije que era buena potencia incluso para soldar todo tipo de cables gruesos que demandan mucha temperatura y que muchas veces un soldador común se queda corto.

Nada más que me di cuenta de que la temperatura estaba un poco más alta de lo deseado, muy embravesida vaya... Lo ideal sería que me construyera algo como el control de temperatura que anda por aquí, pero si con un simple diodo en serie se logra reducir la temperatura a la mitad, no hay algo más igual de sencillo que me deje por decir 40 o 50w, que con 30w que logra ese componente me parece un poco baja, lo ideal sería un poquito más.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2017)

Hola caro Don svartahrid lo mismo si paso conmigo conpre un soldador de 60W marca "Hikari" y ese calientaba demasiadamente hasta quemar la punta y la solda nin logra estañar la punta de tanto calientamento , mas parecia que la resistencia fue diseñada para andar en 110Vac.
La solución fue enpleyar un diodo 1N4007 en série con la resistencia , pero hay un interruptor en paralelo con tal diodo para que por veses cuando acionado momentaneamente  tener un poco mas de potenzia o acelerar lo calientamento en la premera enciendida.
Lo mejor serias agregar un sensillo Dimmer basado en un Triac , pero como en casa de hierrero lo espeto es de palos , jajajajajajajaja.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2017)

Tu mismo has dado en el clavo se soluciona con un diod, pero uno de tipo SCR, es decir con dimmer de esos que ya vienen echos para las luces, lo ajustas al nivel que deseas y listo, incluso vienen en kits para armarlos


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 4, 2017)

Mi primer soldador , fue uno de 60 W, y no tuve mejor idea que colocar ese diodo..en serie...se quemo a la semana y me salio $450 ARS( 25,96 USD)..Mas gastos de envio...Marca Zurich....(Chinoli generico, pero carooo)
Y nunca mas hice esa adaptación, cuando me compre los Soldadores de 40W, y 30 W que tengo hace mas de 2 años... y sigo usando como si nada,primero pensé, en hacer un control de temperatura universal , con el clasico Dimmer...con triac, y db3 etc...
Pero despues desarme un monitor viejo, CRT.(saque la fuente) lo modifique y hasta ahora no he tenido problemas...(idea de Don Gato y JuanKA en el Arenero, Con la colaboracion del Lemur ,Dosme, y todo el desparramo de arena....)
Puedo regular "ahora" desde los 130 VDC (110Cº ) hasta los 250 VDC (430 Cº) incluso la fuente llega hasta los 330 VDC. peroooo...no hay nicrom que me aguante,....creo... (por lo menos los que yo tengo) 
Ahora he visto controles de temperatura, copias de los Hakko basados en LM 358 Y/O LM324...
es mi proxima experiencia.. porque en mi ciudad no tengo posibilidades de conseguir los triac, para los circuitos que pululan por internet...
Mientras tanto, sigo usando la fuente del CRT, como si nada, y todavia no se quemo..


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hola, yo tengo uno de 60W marca Zubiola y me alcanza y me sobra para todo lo que necesito, desde las plaquetas comunes hasta cuando bobino algún transformador y da gusto ver como pega el estaño en el alambre 14 o 12 sin problemas. Cuando lo compré hace más de 5 años también me pareció que calentaba más de lo necesario, tanto así que la punta se deterioraba muy rápido (traía punta de cobre de 1/4"). La solución de ese entonces (y hasta el día de hoy) fue exactamente la que plantea Daniel; mediante un diodo 1N4007 y un interruptor se solucionó... ahora solo cuando necesito "pegar" cosas grandes que demanden potencia le doy paso libre a la alterna mediante el interruptor. Saludos! 
PD: este es el soldador que les describo:


----------



## Scooter (Oct 5, 2017)

Para circuitos impresos prefiero uno de 15W, los de 30W se me hacen un poco grandes y hay que llevar cuidado de no recalentar nada.
Si es SMD que cada día hay mas, 5~8W van bien.

En la vida he usado uno de mas de 40W.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 5, 2017)

El mejor soldador que he tendio han sido, la pistola Vesubio C2, soldador pistola Goot, y por último Taiyo
Este último lo tengo hace ya más de 20 años, aún funciona y lo he torturado y ha sido fiel, la punta la debí cambiar luego de 12 años, no porque no sirviera, si no que se rompio en la parte que la sostiene, por lo que se caía, y la use así hasta que conseguí la punta de repuesto.
Es caro pero para lo que dura es la mejor inversión que se puede hacer
Por aqui se lo consigue entre 1100 y 1600 pesos lo que hace que si te dura 10 años, te salga 110-160 peos al año muy inferior a los chinos y que no duran un año siquiera


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2017)

Comprate uno de éstos dimmers de lámparas y se lo ponés en el cable :


----------



## svartahrid (Oct 5, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Comprate uno de éstos dimmers de lámparas y se lo ponés en el cable :
> 
> https://5fc98fa113f6897cea53-06dfa6...0b5a66d91c1645353485e_original.jpg?1429825342



Creo que iré por esto para no hacerme tanto problema, y pues de hecho es bueno irse por soldadores medio potentes como ese que menciono, así con un controladorcito de temperatura tendrás un generoso rango de temperaturas, entre eso y que mientras más watts tengas, más holgada o suave va la resistencia con temperaturas medias, lo que fomenta su larga vida.

Ya anteriormente llegué a usar un dimmer, pero no me funcionó, no sé si se trataba de un dimmer averiado, o no cumplía con las especificaciones necesarias para hacerlo trabajar con un cautín, entonces hay algo que deba saber antes de adquirir el dimmer? que por el momento sé que no me vale los que digan que son para leds, aunque quiénsabe la verdad. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2017)

Cualquier dimmer te iría , inclusive los de ventilador de techo , pero ese que te recomendé es especial para poner en el cable sin injertos raros 

Los de led no se


----------



## svartahrid (Oct 5, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cualquier dimmer te iría , inclusive los de ventilador de techo , pero ese que te recomendé es especial para poner en el cable sin injertos raros
> 
> Los de led no se


Pero entonces sí sirve eso? lo has probado? entenderan mi desconfianza después de haber probado un dimmer anteriormente.  Otra forma que pensé ayer de disminuir un poco la temperatura, es colocar masa en el cuerpo del cautín a modo de disipador, unas placas hechas con medias tuberías de cobre y sujetas con abrazadores metálicos de mangueras , no me van a negar que no serviría .


----------



## Emis (Oct 5, 2017)

Svartahrid, te sirve perfectamente!! Lo mas probable que tu dimmer estuviera averiado como dices, por lo general cualquiera cumple con la función que necesitas


----------



## svartahrid (Oct 5, 2017)

Emis dijo:


> Svartahrid, te sirve perfectamente!! Lo mas probable que tu dimmer estuviera averiado como dices, por lo general cualquiera cumple con la función que necesitas



Yo creo que sí verdad? y lo bueno que es imperativo irte por el dimmer más cuacho o corriente, que son los que mejor van con las lamparas incandescentes, que nuestro cautín sería lo más parecido a uno de esos. Gracias a todos, ya mejor me iré por el dimmer, que inicialmente pensé hacerle una cajita y montarlo ahí, pero después pensé lo mucho que me gustan esos miniatura que se montan sobre del cable, por su practicidad y porque no se ocupa más , ojalá encuentre de ese en primera instancia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2017)

Si , además quedaría bonito, prolijo y profesional  , no pesa nada , lo podés poner a unos 30 cm del soldador-cautin , bien a mano.


----------



## svartahrid (Oct 5, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , además quedaría bonito, prolijo y profesional  , no pesa nada , lo podés poner a unos 30 cm del soldador-cautin , bien a mano.



Ya los estuve viendo, rondan los 150w, más que suficientes, y en parte gracias a esa baja capacidad de potencia es que pueden ser así de compactos, a diferencia de sus hermanos mayores de pared.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 5, 2017)

estos son .8A y 600V con ese tamaño se pueden hacer muchas cosas
En el caso del soldador con 60W consume a máxima potencia 300mA
EC103D1 es la nomenclatura


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 6, 2017)

Certifico que el dimmer de la foto de DOSMETROS funciona bien.

Este "accesorio" de taller lo monté con uno de esos. Y tengo que hacerme alguno mas.

Ver el archivo adjunto 150860

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 6, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Certifico que el dimmer de la foto de DOSMETROS funciona bien.
> 
> Este "accesorio" de taller lo monté con uno de esos. Y tengo que hacerme alguno mas.
> 
> ...



Esos soldadores JBC son buenisimos ,lastima que aca no llegan.



Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 6, 2017)

Duran años si no se maltratan y la primera punta aguanta también lo suyo.


Ese de 14 se me cayó en el bolsillo,  en un taller en el que me engañaban con las horas.


----------



## jmulazzi (May 19, 2018)

se me daño el cautin lo puedo reparar y como gracias por la información ( no calienta y llega corriente por el cordon de suministro)


----------



## Fogonazo (May 19, 2018)

Mira según la marca y modelo de cautín si se consigue el repuesto de resistencia.


----------



## jmulazzi (May 20, 2018)

saludos ya lo e buscado y nada lo puedo construir la resistencias


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 25, 2018)

como dijo Fogo... "depende" ...no dices que tipo de cautin es...hay muchos en el mercado, los hay de los chinos ..con hilo de nicrom. con resistencia ceramica, las de estaciones desoldadura, las de tipo vesubio....etc..etc....sube una foto.. de lo que se te quemo..


----------



## jmulazzi (May 26, 2018)

o gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2018)

Pon unas fotos por favor...

[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)


----------



## jmulazzi (May 27, 2018)

Éste es el cautín que tengo y deseo repararlo ya que en mi pais está todo excesivamente caro, te agradezco alguna solución. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2018)

Las resistencias de repuesto para 30 o 40 Watts son bastante universales :


----------



## jmulazzi (Ago 21, 2018)

*S*aludos*,* lo revise*,* llega corriente hasta la resistencia*,* se calienta algo pero no lo suficiente para fundir el estaño*, ¿ Q*ue me recomiendan *?* *G*racias por el aporte*.*


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2018)

Posiblemente un mal contacto dónde se unen los extremos de la resistencia con los cables.
Otra, la resistencia ya está estropeada y ha aumentado su valor ohmíco con la consiguiente pérdida de rendimiento.

Cambiar el calefactor


----------



## mauempoleon (Feb 3, 2019)

No se que es lo que pasa pero ya van 3 Cautines Tipo Lápiz que se me queman al conectarlos a la corriente El primero ya me había durado varios años y de repente se le quemo la resistencia después compre otro y al conectarlo todo iba bien pero en menos de 5 mins se dejo de calentar y nada, lo abrí para que había sido y la resistencia estaba quemada. El primero también lo acabe abriendo para ver que le había pasado y también se le había quemado la resistencia.

A que se podrá deber que se quemen las resistencias de los cautines? o serán problemas de la red eléctrica en mi casa? pero ningún otro aparato falla ni nada.

Gracias por leer y ojala me puedan ayudar. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2019)

¿ Compraste la resistencia correcta para la tensión de la red eléctrica domiciliaria de tu país ?


----------



## mauempoleon (Feb 3, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Compraste la resistencia correcta para la tensión de la red eléctrica domiciliaria de tu país ?


Si, eran para 120V y esa es la Tensión de mi electricidad de la casa (México)


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2019)

¿ Que marca es el cautín ?


----------



## mauempoleon (Feb 3, 2019)

Los 2 son baratos pero el primero era un poco mejor era marca Craftsman de 40w y el segundo era marca Pretul de 30w este si es muy sencillo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2019)

Si la resistencia es la correcta para la tensión, solo queda suponer _*mala calidad del cautín.*_

Un buen cautín siempre es una buena inversión, yo tengo 2 marca Taiyo/Goot que me dan excelente servicio desde hace años.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2019)

Craftman históricamente era una muy buena marca de industria norteamericana, tengo una lijadora por ahí . . .  salvo que ahora estén trayendo Chinos y baratos.

Otro motivo de quemadura son los golpes o la punta demasiado holgada en la resistencia. 

Éstos portasoldadores con el caño ese los recalientan  y cocinan . . .


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 4, 2019)

Lo mismo que comento *DOSMETROS *iba a comentar ...me ha pasado que para trabajar con circuitos SMD le cambie la punta por una más fina/delgada a un soldador Goot de 40W y me quemo dos resistencias originales hasta que me di cuenta.

Lo soluciones con un diodo en serie a la alimentación...le alcanza perfectamente la temperatura para soldar los SMD y lo mas importante, no se quema!

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2019)

Control de potencia para el cautín


----------



## ni (Feb 4, 2019)

Los cautines truper, surtek, steren, pretul son remarcados:

ZD-704_Soldering Iron_Products_Ningbo Zhongdi Industry & Trade Co., Ltd.
ZD-30_Soldering Iron_Products_Ningbo Zhongdi Industry & Trade Co., Ltd.

Son los mismos nada más se venden con diferente marca ...

Los mismos técnicos que le dan uso intensivo a este tipo de cautines, dicen que compran varios al año ...

Lo ideal sería uno de estación, pero son muy caros.

Un opción un poco mejor, sería un weller:

CAUTIN WELLER LAPIZ      SP40NMX*


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2019)

La mejor forma es que el cautín en lugar de apuntar haca abajo este apoyado sobre algo metálico con la punta más elevada  que la parte de atrás, así los que son económicos me han durado años....
Pero si te queres olvidar de tener problemas un taiyo o Goot como este

Es caro pero lo vale tengo uno, que tiene más de 20 años de duro uso y sigue como el primer día
es de 20/200W ideal para todo trabajo, una de las mejores inversiones

El que sigue en los de tipos lápiz es muy pero muy bueno, hay muchos modelos y mucha variedad de puntas

También la marca Hakko es muy buena y varias marcas chinas de muy buena calidad


----------



## ZeteroPete (Ene 16, 2020)

Que tal, les saludo un curioso, y mi siguiente duda es:

como elegir la cerámica calentador para mi cautín marca Takema, ya que estuve soldando años con este y en vez de lijarlos o hacerlos mantenimiento adecuadamente, los cortaba poco a poco, había quemado los conductores de cables de plásticos y me hizo sufrir al quitarle los dos tornillos que sujetaban, pero lo logré, luego encontré en la tienda de alli.express la cerámica calefactora, y nose cual sea la ideal para mi cautín Takema, varia según sus siguientes medidas (W), siendo mi cautín de 30w - 70w, les pregunto y dejando las fotos de la tienda y mi cautín, ¿Porque lo ponen así, 30w y 70w, acaso es un aproximado que entre esas dos medidas tiene que tener y estar la cerámica calentador?, esa es mi duda y además cual elegiría a comprarse?, existen puntas para este cautín?

Cautín que rompí casual la cerámica

Tienda - Cautín N°1

Tienda - Cautín N°

Tienda - Cautín N°1

Muchísimas gracias

Atte.

Pedro el curioso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2020)

Lleva un díodo en la llave-gatillo de potencia ?


----------



## ZeteroPete (Ene 17, 2020)

Así es, el que ves en la foto: el diodo esta al lado del pulsador negro...arriba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2020)

Listo , entonces la resistencia es la de *60 Watts* , que baja a 30 Watts con el díodo en serie.

Ojo que no se puede tener el pulsador presionado por mas de un minuto o algo así , sino se quema.









						1.71€ 17% de DESCUENTO|Soldador eléctrico de temperatura ajustable de 60W, elemento de calefacción interna de cerámica, calentador de núcleo de hierro para soldadura|Soldadores eléctricos|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				












						0.65C$ 37% de DESCUENTO|Núcleo de soldador de alta calidad, herramienta de soldadura de repuesto, accesorio metalúrgico, 220V, 30W, 40W, 60W, 1 pieza, 2022|Soldadores eléctricos|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				




P.D.: Y si necesario ya la compras con la punta cerámica nueva.


----------



## ZeteroPete (Ene 17, 2020)

tienes alguna dirección, o mejor dicho, como lo busco con la punta ya viene?, o viene por separado?, muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2020)

Las venden por separado en los mismos sitios. Punta cerámica , no otra.


----------



## Proyelectro (Ene 18, 2020)

Hola! Alguien ha realizado el proyecto de hacer cautín con una bujía diesel y conectarlo a una fuente de 12v? Quiero probar pero aparte de interruptor no sé si ponerle diodo, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2020)

*Tema ya tratado* . . .  consume demasiado y a la larga se queman . . .


----------



## ZeteroPete (Ene 18, 2020)

Amigo, y para este cautin de 30w - 130w, cual seria el núcleo de resistencia de hierro calentador apropiada?,
Tendría que ver la medida tambien?
Gracias.











Los he puesto en imágenes miniaturas, para no molestarlos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2020)

ZeteroPete dijo:


> Amigo, y para este cautin de 30w - 130w, cual seria el núcleo de resistencia de hierro calentador apropiada?,


 
Probablemente tenga mas de dos cables


----------



## crisgabriel (Jul 8, 2020)

*H*ola, quiero saber para un soldador de 40 *W* y tensi*ó*n 220 *V ¿*que longitud de alambre de *N*icro*m* necesito para hacer la resistencia y as*í* saber si estoy calculando bien *?*


----------



## capitanp (Jul 9, 2020)

Que calculas?


----------



## Tapir (Jul 9, 2020)

Depende del diámetro de alambre que uses, hay de muchos valores. Sabiendo la resistencia/metro que está impresa en el rollo o la medís, calculás el largo. Para 40 Watts vas a necesitar 1200 ohms aproximadamente. Sabiendo cuantos ohms tenés por metro sacás la cuenta.


----------



## crisgabriel (Jul 9, 2020)

*H*ice lo siguiente*,* potencia 40 *W* Tension 220 *V* : p/v: 0.18 *A*mp de Intensidad*,* luego averigué la resistencia que necesito v/I: 1222 *O*hms o también hice.... v^/p : 1210 *O*hms o*_*sea en uno u otro caso me dió como resultado que necesito una longitud de alambre de *N*icrom que me entregue 1222 o 1210 *O*hms y suponiendo que *é*stas fórmulas est*á*n bien y tomando un alambre con una secci*ó*n de 0.64 que mide 1.67 *O*hms por metro....... voy a necesitar mas de 700 metros de alambre de *N*icrom lo cual me parece una locura......en que le estoy errando terriblemente ?


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 9, 2020)

A lo mejor estás usando un alambre de nicrom muy grueso, ten en cuenta que son solo 180mA, no sé si existirá un equivalente de tabla AWG para alambres de nicrom que diga la corriente máxima según su sección.


----------



## Tapir (Jul 9, 2020)

Estás usando un nicron muy grueso, como te dijeron arriba. En mi trabajo usábamos hace unos años de 390, 171 y 42 ohm/metro. (y ya el de 42 era medio gruesito, inclusive se complicaba usarlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2020)

crisgabriel dijo:


> hola, quiero saber para un soldador de 40w y tension 220v que longitud de alambre de nicron necesito para hacer la resistencia y asi saber si estoy calculando bien


¿ Se justifica reparar el soldador ?


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 9, 2020)

A ver si te sirve como referencia...esta es una resistencia de un soldador del tipo lápiz que se quemo, según mi micrómetro da 0.045mm en el alambre que usaron para fabricarla.



Me parece que tus cálculos están bien pero no tienes en cuenta lo que ya te adelantaron que solo circulan menos de 200mA por lo que usar un diámetro como el que involucraste en el calculo es harto exagerado.


----------



## crisgabriel (Jul 9, 2020)

*S*in duda que si, alambre de *N*icrom pod*é*s conseguir en cualquier resistencia de calor..... mas la satisfacci*ó*n de hacerlo uno mismo..... respeto al que piensa lo contrario, ambas acciones son buenas
Gracias Ricbevi..... si si entendí lo del grosor..... y como dije solo elegí esa secci*ó*n solo para desarrollar el ej*e*mplo, o*_*sea que el alambre usado en una resistencia de estas caracter*í*sticas es extremadamente fino y con lo cual entonces
en *b*ase al ejemplo de Ricbevi y suponiendo que mi resistencia esté bobinada con un alambre de igual secci*ó*n, yo ten*í*a que conseguir una longitud de alambre que me mida 1210 *O*hms y eso ser*í*a posible con....... tengo un alambre de 0.049 mm y 21.65 *O*hms o*_*sea que: 1210/21.65: 55.88 mts por redondeo 56 metros de alambre de *N*icrom para una resistencia de un cautin de 40 *W* y 220 *V*...... creo jajaja que opinan damas y caballeros ?


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 9, 2020)

Esas resistencia es similar a un "cigarrillo metálico" perforado que en su interior tienen una luz de 4mm aproximadamente y en la cual se bobinan en capas separadas por mica entre ellas  que de la cantidad de alambre necesaria para que tenga una resistencia de 1200ohms a la temperatura de fusión de la aleación estaño/plomo.

Un soldador Goot/Tayo KX-40R/22 tiene una R en frió a una temperatura ambiente de 12ºC unos 1400ohms(lo termino de medir...es 0Km lo acabo de sacar del blíster).

La terminación en la ultima capa esta en contacto con la chapa y es de alambre mas grueso pero es una ultima capa aislada del bobinado calefactor.


----------



## crisgabriel (Jul 9, 2020)

60 *W* lindo cautin....poderoso


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 9, 2020)

EL modelo que describí es de 40W(34/42W) según el fabricante.

 Es la misma marca que uso hace mas de 30 años ya que me ha dado buenos resultados en cuanto a durabilidad, etc. aunque de un tiempo a esta parte debo cambiarle el cable de alimentación porque el que traen de fabrica es poco flexible y se pierde precisión en los movimientos a la hora de trabajar SMD porque hay que ir luchando contra el cable todo el tiempo.


----------



## crisgabriel (Jul 9, 2020)

*S*i, tal cual, con el *Z*urich que yo tengo me pasa parecido, que l*á*stima que quienes hagan control de calidad sobre el producto en cuanto a su versati*bi*lidad est*á*n lejos de la visi*ó*n y demanda real de un tecnico.



ricbevi dijo:


> Esas resistencia es similar a un "cigarrillo metálico" perforado que en su interior tienen una luz de 4mm aproximadamente y en la cual se bobinan en capas separadas por mica entre ellas  que de la cantidad de alambre necesaria para que tenga una resistencia de 1200ohms a la temperatura de fusión de la aleación estaño/plomo.
> 
> Un soldador Goot/Tayo KX-40R/22 tiene una R en frió a una temperatura ambiente de 12ºC unos 1400ohms(lo termino de medir...es 0Km lo acabo de sacar del blíster).
> 
> ...



*P*ero sabes que me parece que ese ultimo bobinado no genera calor..... es solo para sujetar el aislamiento.


----------



## Rodri22 (Jul 24, 2020)

Hola que tal gente, les hago una consulta. La semana pasada me compre por Mercado Libre un soldador Goot KX-40R/22. Ese mismo día de la compra lo enchufe y deje unos minutos para ver si andaba bien, calentó bien y soltó un poco de humo que supuse que era por que al ser nuevo y enchufarlo por primera vez la resistencia se estaba "acentando". Bueno después de esta prueba lo guarde.

Hoy me dispongo a desarmar un circuito y a desoldar componentes, pero para mi sorpresa a los 15 minutos salto un chispazo desde el soldador y salto en disyuntor dejando sin luz la casa. Lo desarme y un filamento de la resistencia estaba cortado.

Mi duda es, al ser un soldador de una buena marca, que tan común es que se queme la resistencia a los pocos minutos de uso?
Otra duda que tengo es, si el problema en un principio no fue la resistencia, sino que entro en corto. A alguno le ha pasado?







También compre un porta soldador como el de la foto, puede ser que el problema haya sido que al tocar la punta con el porta soldador haya entrado en corto. Supongo que no por que para eso están hecho los porta soldadores pero la verdad que no tengo idea cual habrá sido la falla por la cual se me quemo el soldador nuevo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2020)

Todo puede suceder, pero no es normal ver un Goot con la resistencia quemada, y menos en las condiciones que comentás. El mío (uno de 25W) lleva 27 años funcionando..

YO lo devolvería a ML y compraría otro nuevo ...


----------



## Rodri22 (Jul 24, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Todo puede suceder, pero no es normal ver un Goot con la resistencia quemada, y menos en las condiciones que comentás. El mío (uno de 25W) lleva 27 años funcionando..
> 
> YO lo devolvería a ML y compraría otro nuevo ...



Lo que comento del porta soldador no tiene nada que ver no? o puede pasar?. Gracias por tu respuesta!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2020)

Yo tengo un portasoldador como ese y lo uso con un soldador AJAX de 30W y nunca he tenido problemas.
El Goot mío no lo uso ahí por que es para "colgar" con la punta hacia arriba (el chiquito azul de arriba en la foto)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2020)

Tengo un Goot "prehistórico" y a veces me lo olvido enchufado dos y tres días , algo salió mal con el tuyo , o es una falsificación ¿? Fotos !

A mi soporte le quité el tubo de chapa que recalentaba al soldador , quedó solo el resorte exterior.


----------



## Rodri22 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mido continuidad y tiene entre la tierra del enchufe y la carcasa de chapa pero no entre positivo y neutro osea que la resistencia murió, aparte mido resistencia entre + y - me da infinito. La verdad no entiendo que paso para que se queme la resistencia y se corte el filamento.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2020)

Parece original. Este este mismo: http://www.goot.jp/en/handakote/kx-40r/
Reclamalo a ML y que te devuelvan la tutuca o te comprás otro.


----------



## Rodri22 (Jul 24, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Parece original. Este este mismo: KX-40R | TAIYO ELECTRIC IND.CO.,LTD.
> Reclamalo a ML y que te devuelvan la tutuca o te comprás otro.



Voy a ver si me lo cambian...el tema es que no piensen que los quiero *[Término innecesariamente vulgar] *y me pelen cambiarlo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2020)

Tenes 30 días para devolverlo...y si se quemó sin usarlo es motivo de sobra...


----------



## crisgabriel (Jul 24, 2020)

*F*alló el bobinado de la resistencia...... ya sea el calculo de longitud de *N*icrom como el aislamiento, reclamá garant*í*a amigo, mercado libre va a mediar con el vendedor para que te mande otro o repare éste, lo que vos aceptes, hacelo ya , no te duermas.


----------



## Rodri22 (Jul 24, 2020)

crisgabriel dijo:


> falló el bobinado de la resistencia...... ya sea el calculo de longitud de nicrom como el aislamiento, reclamá garantia amigo, mercado libre va a mediar con el vendedor para que te mande otro o repare este, lo que vos aceptes, hacelo ya , no te duermas



Gracias por tu respuesta. Ya le escribí un mensaje al vendedor para devolverlo y que me lo cambie por uno nuevo. Voy a esperar que me responde, sino inicio el reclamo directamente con mercado libre. Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2020)

Hhhuuuuummmmmmmm
Yo hubiera ido por ML ya que por fuera no tenés garantía de nada.


----------



## Rodri22 (Jul 24, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hhhuuuuummmmmmmm
> Yo hubiera ido por ML ya que por fuera no tenés garantía de nada.



No, no arregle nada con el. Simplemente le mande un mensaje por el mismo chat de ML que quiero cambiarlo por que vino fallado. Ni siquiera le mande el soldador ni tampoco me contesto el mensaje.

Aparte se que para devolverlo ML me da una etiqueta, que si se lo mandara al tipo directamente esa etiqueta no me la daría sumado a que por fuera de ML el envió lo tendría que pagar yo.

Vos decís que lo haga directamente por ML?


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 24, 2020)

Mi experiencia es similar a la de *Dr. Zoidberg* en cuanto a la durabilidad de los Goot antiguos pero eso fue hasta que se quemo, y de allí en mas, ya llevo mas de 5 resistencias cambiadas compradas "originales".

Algunas me duraron 1h o menos y le echaba la culpa a la punta que es genérica cerámica(hasta que me hice con las "originales") o a que no estaba dentro del todo(hasta que haga tope abajo) o al soporte como el que tratan aquí pero la realidad es que son truchos o de muy mala calidad digan lo que digan en lo impreso.

Empezando con el cable que hay que ir lidiando con el por lo poco dúctil y después lo que acabo de comentar.

Yo he llegado a compra los soldadores genéricos de los negocios de "todo por dos pesos" de hace años y sustituido la resistencia en la carcasa del Goot antiguo y han durado bastante.

Ahora hay una puntas que son de núcleo de aleaciones y cerámica por fuera y no calientan "un pepino". El tema del estaño, tengo reservado un poco de Multicore de 0.7 y 1mm 60/40 para trabajos delicados por que las otras marcas que hay en el mercado que dicen ser iguales, no les llega ni a los talones en cuanto al decapante, el escurrimiento, etc.

Lamentablemente, los que hemos tenido la posibilidad de trabajar con ese tipo de elementos en el pasado, nos "retorcemos" para no entrar en discusiones banales con los vendedores que afirman que son mejores o similares los actuales, etc.

Yo he escrito a Goot  en la sección de Contactos, contando mi experiencia de mas de 40 años de estar usando los productos y cosas como las del cable poco maleable y de 0.75mm x 3 para un soldador de 40W y hasta ahora no me han contestado.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Rodri22 (Jul 24, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Mi experiencia es similar a la de *Dr. Zoidberg* en cuanto a la durabilidad de los Goot antiguos pero eso fue hasta que se quemo, y de allí en mas, ya llevo mas de 5 resistencias cambiadas compradas "originales".
> 
> Algunas me duraron 1h o menos y le echaba la culpa a la punta que es genérica cerámica(hasta que me hice con las "originales") o a que no estaba dentro del todo(hasta que haga tope abajo) o al soporte como el que tratan aquí pero la realidad es que son truchos o de muy mala calidad digan lo que digan en lo impreso.
> 
> ...



La verdad que para mi esta experiencia ha sido una decepción. Pensaba comprar un cautin barato de $500 aprox., pero pensé en invertir mas plata y comprar algo bueno de marca que sea bueno y me dure bastante...por ende pensé en un Goot....lo pague $2500 me duro 15/20 minutos...

Ahora no se si cambiarlo por el mismo o comprar otro mas barato. Tienen alguno para recomendar?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2020)

Rodri22 dijo:


> Vos decís que lo haga directamente por ML?


Ya que le escribiste esperá un par de días a que te responda, pero yo iría oficialmente por ML, que te devuelvan la plata y no daría muchas vueltas. Luego ves si compras de nuevo o elegís otro.



Rodri22 dijo:


> Tienen alguno para recomendar?


Yo tengo el Ajax de 30W y calienta mucho y bien. Le compré una punta cerámica y anda mejor aún...pero no es para cosas "delicadas"...para eso uso el Goot, sobre todo por la punta que tiene.


----------



## Rodri22 (Jul 24, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya que le escribiste esperá un par de días a que te responda, pero yo lo iría oficialmente por ML, que te devuelvan la plata y no daría muchas vueltas. Luego ves si compras de nuevo o elegís otro.



Si, espero hasta el lunes. Si el lunes no me contesta el martes inicio el reclamo por ML.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo tengo el Ajax de 30W y calienta mucho y bien. Le compré una punta cerámica y anda mejor aún...pero no es para cosas "delicadas"...para eso uso el Goot, sobre todo por la punta que tiene.



Estuve buscando esa marca Ayax en ML pero no encontré ninguno. Para colmo cuando compre el Goot compre aparte una punta fina para SMD...si no me lo cambian o directamente compro otro a la punta me la tengo que perder .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2020)

Devolvé todo junto...o son de distinto vendedor?


----------



## Rodri22 (Jul 24, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Devolvé todo junto...o son de distinto vendedor?



Si es todo del mismo vendedor. Le compre el soldador, la punta y otras dos cosas mas. El problema es que me fijé en todas las publicaciones de ese modelo de soldador, no las conté pero debe haber mas de 40 opiniones...39 son de 5 estrellas, están todos chochos con sus Goot, a solo uno le paso lo mismo que a mi, con la diferencia que le duro un día. Así que lo mío fue mala suerte ...

En lo que es devolución solo tenes que devolver todo si compraste mas de una unidad de lo mismo si no leí mal.


----------



## crisgabriel (Jul 24, 2020)

Rodri22 dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta. Ya le escribí un mensaje al vendedor para devolverlo y que me lo cambie por uno nuevo. Voy a esperar que me responde, sino inicio el reclamo directamente con mercado libre. Saludos



*H*ay un protocolo de reclamo de garant*í*a de compra que no pod*é*s alterar....que ya lo hayas hecho con el vendedor no te da la tranquilidad de nada....y no esperes llevarte un cha*s*co, aceptá mi consejo e inicia el reclamo como corresponde, e incluso no olvides que si contrataste mercado env*í*os, para que la garant*í*a se haga cargo ten*é*s que hacer las cosas a trav*és* de tu mediador de compra y venta.


----------



## Unusuarioc (Ago 4, 2020)

Buenas tardes.
La cuestión es que hoy me encontraba soldando unas cosas con mi cautín y repentinamente este echó una chispa de la parte en donde se regula la temperatura.
Al abrirlo y comprobar los componentes que tenía me doy cuenta que un diodo zener no tiene ninguna lectura, de ambos lados marca infinito. La pregunta es ¿Cómo puedo saber su valor para reemplazarlo? ¿O tengo que comprar un cautín nuevo? Este cautín no tiene demasiado tiempo, lo compré hace como dos meses y no lo he utilizado tanto.

PD: soy nuevo acá, una disculpa si publiqué esto en el apartado incorrecto.


----------



## 1024 (Ago 4, 2020)

Hola, el componente que pareciera ser un diodo zener lo mas probable es que sea un diac, se puede ver que la temperatura se regula con un dimmer  en base a triac, puede ser que el triac sea el causante del problema pero tienes que revisar, en la imagen pareciera que se juntaron los cables cafe y azul y eso ocasiono la falla.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2020)

Unusuarioc dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> La cuestión es que hoy me encontraba soldando unas cosas con mi cautín y repentinamente este echó una chispa de la parte en donde se regula la temperatura.
> Al abrirlo y comprobar los componentes que tenía me doy cuenta que un diodo zener no tiene ninguna lectura, de ambos lados marca infinito. La pregunta es ¿Cómo puedo saber su valor para reemplazarlo? ¿O tengo que comprar un cautín nuevo? Este cautín no tiene demasiado tiempo, lo compré hace como dos meses y no lo he utilizado tanto.
> 
> PD: soy nuevo acá, una disculpa si publiqué esto en el apartado incorrecto.


Ahí lo que parece haber ocurrido es que se peló el cable y se hizo un corto.
Limpia todo, corta el cable y suelda nuevamente evitando el corto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2020)

Seeee....el MAC97 es un triac. Buscá el datasheet y medí la resistencia entre MT1 y MT2: si te dá corto, comprá uno nuevo y ponelo, y luego limpiá la zona de los chispazos y soldá de nuevo los cables (espero que tengas otro soldador   ). El diac no te va a conducir hasta que tenga mas o menos 30Vdc entre los extremos, así que medirlo con el tester no vá...


----------



## Unusuarioc (Ago 4, 2020)

1024 dijo:


> Hola, el componente que pareciera ser un diodo zener lo mas probable es que sea un diac, se puede ver que la temperatura se regula con un dimmer  en base a triac, puede ser que el triac sea el causante del problema pero tienes que revisar, en la imagen pareciera que se juntaron los cables cafe y azul y eso ocasiono la falla.


Hola.
He revisado el triac y entre mt1 y mt2 no hay continuidad, y entre mt1 y gate si hay continuidad, siguiendo la idea de un video que me vi, creo que está sano. 
Saludos.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seeee....el MAC97 es un triac. Buscá el datasheet y medí la resistencia entre MT1 y MT2: si te dá corto, comprá uno nuevo y ponelo, y luego limpiá la zona de los chispazos y soldá de nuevo los cables (espero que tengas otro soldador   ). El diac no te va a conducir hasta que tenga mas o menos 30Vdc entre los extremos, así que medirlo con el tester no vá...


El triac no tiene continuidad entre mt1 y mt2, entre mt1 y gate si hay.


----------



## 1024 (Ago 4, 2020)

Unusuarioc dijo:


> El triac no tiene continuidad entre mt1 y mt2, entre mt1 y gate si hay.


Hola, esta dañado.


----------



## Unusuarioc (Ago 4, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ahí lo que parece haber ocurrido es que se peló el cable y se hizo un corto.
> Limpia todo, corta el cable y suelda nuevamente evitando el corto.


Otra cosa que ocurrió fue que cuando le rocié flux a la punta del cautín (líquido, en presentación de spray) causó una pequeña chispa, después fue cuando se quemó. 
No estoy seguro si también fue a causa de que el cable hizo corto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2020)

Primero arreglá el cable y sujetalo bien con el precinto.


----------



## Henry corbin (Ago 28, 2020)

Mi cautin dejo de calentar y en la pantalla de control de temperatura salen unas letras EA0
¿Alguien sabe que está pasando o si es reparable?


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 28, 2020)

Henry corbin dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 195608
> 
> 
> Mi cautin dejo de calentar y en la pantalla de control de temperatura salen unas letras EA0
> ¿Alguien sabe que está pasando o si es reparable?



Me parece que depende de lo que diga el manual al respecto del Error A0.


----------



## vrainom (Ago 28, 2020)

Si no han probado las puntas tipo t12 clon de hakko (o t15 es la misma) las recomiendo ampliamente. La ventaja es que la punta contiene tanto el calefactor como el par térmico, entonces cambiar la punta es cambiar el cautín completo prácticamente. Cuestan como 3 dólares cada una y alimentándolas con 24v 3a calientan en menos de 10 segundos.

Estoy fascinado con ellas.


----------



## Mariana Garcia (Dic 9, 2020)

Hace poco tengo un cautin, no soy una experta utilizándolo pero me puedo defender
El caso es que la parte gruesa de metal saca humo apenas lo prendo y la punta no alcanza a calentar, no derrite el estaño

Ya lo limpié varias veces y sigue igual, lo he utilizado como unas 3 veces antes y no pasaba ¿me pueden atudar por favor?


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 9, 2020)

¿Marca y modelo del cautin? Una foto serviria de mucho.


----------



## Mariana Garcia (Dic 10, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> ¿Marca y modelo del cautin? Una foto serviria de mucho.


Sinceramente no se, es de 30w y 110v


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 10, 2020)

Esos cautines son muy malos no duran mucho, son para sacar de un apuro.
🤔 Yo diría que saques la punta, limpies y colocas nuevamente.
Pero como digo son casi desechables.


----------



## Mariana Garcia (Dic 10, 2020)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Esos cautines son muy malos no duran mucho, son para sacar de un apuro.
> 🤔 Yo diría que saques la punta, limpies y colocas nuevamente.
> Pero como digo son casi desechables.


Me dices por favor cómo sacar la punta?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 10, 2020)

En la punta verás un barril astriado es como una tuerca, desenrroscalo al sentido contrario a las manecillas del reloj.
Y se debe soltar, está astriado por si se pone duro usas unas pinzas.
La punta debería salir


----------



## Mariana Garcia (Dic 10, 2020)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> En la punta verás un barril astriado es como una tuerca, desenrroscalo al sentido contrario a las manecillas del reloj.
> Y se debe soltar, está astriado por si se pone duro usas unas pinzas.
> La punta debería salir


Muchas gracias


----------



## Thecherigo (Ene 9, 2021)

Hola me pueden ayudar con un tipo de cautin tipo pistola (eso creo), según la persona que me regaló es un cautíl pero bueno... Lo que tiene es que no calienta o no calienta como para utilizarla para soltadar o desoldar, Ect. 
Pueden darme algún consejo o que podría hacer por favor.


----------



## Neoscor (Ene 9, 2021)

Este tipo de cautin no debe de durar mucho tiempo conectado a la corriente electrica, un max de 15min y 10 min desconectado por el tipo de resistencia que tiene


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 9, 2021)

Thecherigo dijo:


> cautin tipo pistola


Dependiendo de que tipo...Fotos¿?  
Ya que puede ser tipo pistola.. con transformador...(no calienta se quemo el transformador)
Tipo pistola con resistencia eléctrica (no calienta se quemo el Nicrom)
Tipo pistola  de impulso con circuito conmutado.. ( no calienta . se quemaron algunos componentes)


----------



## MenaVhs (Abr 12, 2021)

Hola, buenas tardes. Muchas gracias a la comunidad, he resuelto aquí varios problemas.

Hoy me di cuenta en el trabajo que, donde enchufo material de trabajo es de 220V y no estaba marcado. Cosa que, a la hora de conectar mi cautín, éste dejo de funcionar. 
Sólo he revisado si me marca el valor de la resistencia midiendo con multímetro la clavija y no marca nada. 
Antes marcaba 250 ohms sí bien recuerdo. 
Quisiera saber si mi suposición sobre la resistencia es correcta y si hay una posible solución.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 12, 2021)

No se si cautín se refiere a soldador, hasta donde yo tengo entendido la resistencia que calienta la punta como tal tiene que dar un bajo valor óhmico. Si no marca nada yo opino que la resistencia está quemada/abierta.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 12, 2021)

Ya murio.... RIP


----------



## MenaVhs (Abr 12, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> No se si cautín se refiere a soldador, hasta donde yo tengo entendido la resistencia que calienta la punta como tal tiene que dar un bajo valor óhmico. Si no marca nada yo opino que la resistencia está quemada/abierta.


Sí, es un soldador de lápiz. Entonces sí, lo más probable es que se abrió la resistencia. 
Gracias!


emilio177 dijo:


> Ya murio.... RIP


Aquí una posible solución.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 12, 2021)

son muy baratos pero si vaz a hacer uno cerámico creo que vale la pena hacer uno de estación.
hay cerámicos con termopar


----------



## MenaVhs (Abr 12, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> son muy baratos pero si vaz a hacer uno cerámico creo que vale la pena hacer uno de estación.
> hay cerámicos con termopar


Definitivamente comprar uno que tenga regulador. Mientras, le puse una resistencia de un cautín viejo que dejó de servir por otras razones, pero su resistencia aún estaba al 100. 
Gracias comunidad


----------



## phavlo (Abr 12, 2021)

MenaVhs dijo:


> Definitivamente comprar uno que tenga regulador. Mientras, le puse una resistencia de un cautín viejo que dejó de servir por otras razones, pero su resistencia aún estaba al 100.
> Gracias comunidad


Hace un tiempo compré uno como este:

Por esa aplicación china de compras. No tiene ni marca, pero la verdad es que me resultó bastante bueno ! Y muy útil eso de las puntas intercambiables y el regulador de temperatura!


----------



## MenaVhs (Abr 12, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> Hace un tiempo compré uno como este:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265835
> Por esa aplicación china de compras. No tiene ni marca, pero la verdad es que me resultó bastante bueno ! Y muy útil eso de las puntas intercambiables y el regulador de temperatura!


Gracias, @phavlo  ubico la tienda que me dices, está excelente que venga con varias puntas. Muchas gracias por la recomendación


----------



## phavlo (Abr 12, 2021)

De nada ! La verdad que no creí que me durará tanto. Pero si ! 
En su momento creo que solo pague el envío! Antes del covid por suerte 🤣.
Desconozco el precio de hoy en día!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 12, 2021)

Esos chinos y sus chinaderas todo lo copian pero si sería bueno probar cosa chinas y darles el beneficio de la duda.

Hoy acabo de comprar unas celdas de litio para la batería de mí laptop y quedé bastante sorprendido de su calidad aceptable moderada pasable. 

Hay que darle una oportunidad a los cautines chinos hay unos muy interesantes.


----------



## MenaVhs (Abr 12, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Esos chinos y sus chinaderas todo lo copian pero si sería bueno probar cosa chinas y darles el beneficio de la duda.
> 
> Hoy acabo de comprar unas celdas de litio para la batería de mí laptop y quedé bastante sorprendido de su calidad aceptable moderada pasable.
> 
> Hay que darle una oportunidad a los cautines chinos hay unos muy interesantes.


Sí, es bueno darle la oportunidad a algunas cosas chinas. Igual he comprado varias cosas de electrónica e incluso un driver para motor de pasos. 

Ando viendo los cartones y completos con regulador y punta rondan en 10 dólares.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 13, 2021)

Los chinos brillan por su ausencia en calidad.

Pero un cautín es lo más corriente q*ue* que uno puede comprar.
Solo ten en cuenta que el exceso de calor despedaza las puntas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2021)

Claro, y... ¿por qué nos atraen los soldadores chinos..? 
Por su reducido precio - € y su gran capacidad calórica, lo que reduce drásticamente su vida útil.. La pescadilla que se muerde la cola.


----------



## Imnothere (Sep 9, 2021)

Hola a todos. La verdad soy nuevito aqui y no sé donde publicar este tema. Hace poco me compre un cautin de estos chinos con control de T° incorporado y puntas intercambiables. Lo usé en un rango de 300 y 350 grados Celsius y con dos puntas distintas, pero estas se desgastaron y deformaron en su primer uso. No se si sea el cautin, si las puntas son de mala calidad o si halla que darles algun tratamiento antes de estrenarlas, algo, no sé. Mos espero y muchas gracias de antemano. Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Sep 9, 2021)

Fácil...los mejores soldadores que use en mi vida eran deUSA , de los que no tenia que preocuparme por nada, ni siquiera necesitaba limpiarles las puntas, no tenian nada de electrónica, solo un térmico bimetálico excelente que mantenía la temperatura ideal , eran de 30W y 24 VCA, cuando lo apoyabas en su banco, un *switch* lo ponía en el margen inferior de temperatura, justo antes de que comenzar a soldar el estaño, de manera que al levantarlo ya estuviera caliente.
En suma....La respuesta es la CALIDAD....UN cautin de 10 dólares , presa servicio de 10 dólares, el de 100 ó mas , 100% y tiene puntas de alta calidad de material,  no hay magia , solo excepciones de tanto en tanto.
Cierta vez , cuando no conseguía soldadores aceptables, ajuste uno económico para que se mantuviera en un umbral muy pequeño, es decir que no recaliente, que suele ser lo que hace que suelden mal porque se recocina la punta barata, el chiste es no permitirlo.

Este es un término medio, que te permite ajustar la temperatura para que no re caliente.--> ver esto


----------



## Astolfo (Oct 10, 2021)

Hola,tengo una pregunta ¿Es normal que mi cautín pase corriente cuando esté en funcionamiento?estuve punteando un led de un foco led y se prendieron los leds del foco mientras tenía el cautín en la soldadura ¿Es normal?


----------



## phavlo (Oct 10, 2021)

No debería, pero depende de qué tipo de cautín uses, a veces pasa.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 10, 2021)

NO no es , incluso puedes estropiar circuitos integrados , transistores , diodos cuando soldar els en la PCB (tarjeta de circuito inpreso).
Te recomendo altamente que olvide ese cautin y busque por otro nuevo sin ese defecto peligroso.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## malesi (Oct 10, 2021)

Me paso con uno y le calentaba, y a la hora de soldar desenchufaba, hasta que me quede sin punta  
Así que ya sabes @Astolfo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 10, 2021)

El primero que tuve era uno de 75W. Por la forma de montarlos era fácil que hubiese derivación.

La resistencia estaba enrollada sobre un "palito" de cerámica con vivo de alambre, sobre la resistencia una fina capa enrollada de mica (toda deshecha, casi inexistente) y todo el conjunto encastrado muy justo en el tubo que terminaba en punta curva. Con el tiempo la resistencia se deforma, toca el cuerpo metálico y se deriva corriente.. 🤷‍♂️

Los baratos son así.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 10, 2021)

A los de buena calidad difícilmente les pasa, por alguno de los 2 siguientes motivos.
1- Es de buena calidad y es dificil que le pase, pero no imposible si se lo trata muy mal.
2- El dueño se dá cuenta y en seguida compra otro, porque generalmente, también puede comprar, uno bueno .

En suma, si hace eso, compre otro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2021)

Estás usando tomacorriente con conexión a tierra real ?


----------



## phavlo (Oct 11, 2021)

Cómo te dicen, si es de los baratos, que tiene la resistencia enrollada, suele pasar eso.

Yo optaría por uno con resistencia cerámica, incluso vienen hasta con regulador de temperatura y puntas intercambiables...


----------



## leomundo (Nov 1, 2021)

Hola, buenos días

Hace poco me he encontrado de casualidad con un soldador JBC, con la resistencia rota. Ya tiene sus años y la pintura donde identifica el modelo se ha ido con el tiempo. He tratado de identificarlo comparando con fotografías por inet y creo que se trata de un 65-S, pero no estoy seguro. Adjunto una foto con el soldador despiezado. Mi intención es comprar una resistencia nueva y ponerle un cable nuevo porque el que tenía estaba para jubilar. Mi duda es, si le puedo poner cualquier resistencia de cualquier modelo 40S, 30S, 14S, 65S, ya que como vienen roscadas igual no son del mismo diámetro o algo. Como nunca he tenido un JBC no tengo ni idea.

Gracias

Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Nov 1, 2021)

Tiene pinta de ser de 40W pero es que son todos iguales, si no ves uno al lado del otro no se sabe muy bien.


----------



## malesi (Nov 1, 2021)

leomundo dijo:


> Hola, buenos días
> 
> Hace poco me he encontrado de casualidad con un soldador JBC, con la resistencia rota. Ya tiene sus años y la pintura donde identifica el modelo se ha ido con el tiempo. He tratado de identificarlo comparando con fotografías por inet y creo que se trata de un 65-S, pero no estoy seguro. Adjunto una foto con el soldador despiezado. Mi intención es comprar una resistencia nueva y ponerle un cable nuevo porque el que tenía estaba para jubilar. Mi duda es, si le puedo poner cualquier resistencia de cualquier modelo 40S, 30S, 14S, 65S, ya que como vienen roscadas igual no son del mismo diámetro o algo. Como nunca he tenido un JBC no tengo ni idea.
> 
> ...



Pues creo que te le tienes que comprar nuevo, me parece que es obsoleto, y por lo que vale la punta y la resistencia te compras uno.
Yo tengo 3 de la época, es que duraban mucho, no bastante. Y son de 30watios.


----------



## leomundo (Nov 1, 2021)

Bueno, el 65ST anda por los 40 € y una punta por unos 10- 12 €.  La resistencia anda sobre unos 25 - 30. Aun hay una diferencia de 20 €. Lo que no se es si puedo ponerle cualquier resistencia bien sea de un 65S, o una de un 40S o 30S. No se si encajaría bien en la rosca o no.


----------



## jbravoflores2@gmail. (May 22, 2022)

Hola buenas*.
U*na pregunta*, ¿ C*omo se llama el forro que trae el caut*í*n *?,* es parecido como una hoja de las que parecen de regalo*.
¿ M*e pueden *decir *como lo puedo conseguir *?* y *¿ C*omo se llama *?*


----------



## switchxxi (May 22, 2022)

jbravoflores2@gmail. dijo:


> Hola buenas*.
> U*na pregunta*, ¿ C*omo se llama el forro que trae el caut*í*n *?,* es parecido como una hoja de las que parecen de regalo*.
> ¿ M*e pueden *decir *como lo puedo conseguir *?* y *¿ C*omo se llama *?*



Si te refieres a la que aísla la resistencia calefactora del cuerpo metálico se llama mica. Lo que si no se es como partiendo de una hoja se puede hacer un cilindro porque son bastante frágiles.


----------



## jbravoflores2@gmail. (May 22, 2022)

jbravoflores2@gmail. dijo:


> Hola buenas una pregunta como se llama el forro que trae el cautin es parecido como una hoja de las que parecen de regalo me pueden como lo puedo conseguir y como se llama


Si, es una hoja que apenas la tocas y se deshace.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 22, 2022)

leomundo dijo:


> Bueno, el 65ST anda por los 40 € y una punta por unos 10- 12 €.  La resistencia anda sobre unos 25 - 30. Aun hay una diferencia de 20 €. Lo que no se es si puedo ponerle cualquier resistencia bien sea de un 65S, o una de un 40S o 30S. No se si encajaría bien en la rosca o no.



Usa un estándar de 40 W. Si no ingresa lo abrís, si queda flojo lo suplementás. No hay mas vuelta, el técnico se hace a las mañas.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 22, 2022)

Quizá cinta kapton


----------



## analogico (May 22, 2022)

jbravoflores2@gmail. dijo:


> Hola buenas*.
> U*na pregunta*, ¿ C*omo se llama el forro que trae el caut*í*n *?,* es parecido como una hoja de las que parecen de regalo*.
> ¿ M*e pueden *decir *como lo puedo conseguir *?* y *¿ C*omo se llama *?*



Mica.


----------



## FelML (May 23, 2022)

La cinta de teflón aguanta unos 350 °C y es aislante térmica y electrica


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2022)

+1

Mica !


----------



## AdaMoore (Ago 1, 2022)

Estaba utilizando mi cautin, el cual uso ocasionalmente; lo use por 9 minutos hasta desconectarlo, despues de 10 minutos lo volvi a conectar y a los 5 minutos empezo a humear esporadicamente, inmeditamente lo desconecte y dejo de hacerlo.

Queria saber cual es el problema y si se puede volver a utilizar. Intente desatornillar la parte de la punta pero no pude; Igualmente, desartornille el mango y los cables aperentemente  estan en buen estado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 1, 2022)

AdaMoore dijo:


> Queria saber cual es el problema y si se puede volver a utilizar.


Habrá que preguntarle a la bola....

.....

Hummmmm......dice que con esa información que diste no tiene idea de que puede suceder...


----------



## fabioosorio (Ago 1, 2022)

Supongo que se habrá quemado...


----------



## el_patriarca (Ago 1, 2022)

Debe estar algo mal


----------



## capitanp (Ago 1, 2022)

Dale caña con ruda


----------



## smokier (Ago 2, 2022)

Si es nuevo puede hacer un poco de humo 
si queda mucha resina del estaño en la punta puede hacer humo


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 10, 2022)

Medi continuidad ,,,,con tester.. en la punta y en los cables....
Segun lei es un cautin comun ,, y no de una estacion de soldadura...
Pero como dijo DrZoidberg... la bola de cristal esta sin bateria.. y fuera de señal... asi que no sabemos que cautin etc... subi fotos eroticas de tu cautin asi vemos como es por lo menos....


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 11, 2022)

AdaMoore dijo:


> Estaba utilizando mi cautin, el cual uso ocasionalmente; lo use por 9 minutos hasta desconectarlo, despues de 10 minutos lo volvi a conectar _*y a los 5 minutos empezo a humear esporadicamente, inmeditamente lo desconecte y dejo de hacerlo.*_
> 
> Queria saber cual es el problema y si se puede volver a utilizar. Intente desatornillar la parte de la punta pero no pude; Igualmente, desartornille el mango y los cables aperentemente  estan en buen estado.


Que no sea que tocaste algo plástico o estaba sucio y era externo lo que se estaba quemando, porque *F*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 11, 2022)

En este tema a parte de imaginar hay que leer entre líneas. Dice que lo usa esporádicamente y que cuando lo usa lo está conectando y desconectando constantemente...
Da la impresión de que es nuevo y se ha usado poquísimo.
Los soldadores que he comprado "baratos" suele echar humo y oler a rayos podridos tóxicos (unos más que otros) cuando llevan unos minutos calentando y la solución (algunos lo indica en las instrucciones) es dejarlo enchufado calentando hasta que deje de "ahumar".

Claro está que habría que tener mas datos, saber donde se origina el humo, dentro o fuera.

PD. Ya me han liado, entró y no volvió el susodicho.. 🙄


----------



## mcrven (Ago 11, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> PD. Ya me han liado, entro y no volvió el susodicho.. 🙄



AQUÍ DECIMOS QUE "Marcó la milla"...


----------

